# Good speakers for 5k



## xtremedia (Sep 24, 2008)

hi, my friend wants to buy a quality speaker set with a budget of around 5k.
Now what he needs is good quality sound in terms of handling and good deep bass.
Even a 2.1 will be fine but the output should be good.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2008)

1)Philips MMS430 2.1 (2.5k) or MMS460 5.1(4k-5k)
2) Logitech X-540 5.1(5k)


----------



## realdan (Sep 24, 2008)

u might want to take a look at Altec Lansing MX - 5021 (2.1 Spkrs)


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ They cost around 7k. Right?


----------



## mayanksharma (Sep 25, 2008)

Yep, go with MMS 460! Quite excellent VFM and nice performing set.
For a 2.1 setup with that budget, i say...add couple of more Ks and go for custom setup or with Klipsch/JBL/Harman Kardon !


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

I say you go for Philips MMS 460

But, if you can increase your budget, the Altec Lansing MX5021 for 6.5k will be really worth it. Awesome speakers. I am also buying them soon.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ MMS460 is 5.1 speaker setup.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

^^I know it very well.......

I was just saying that Altec Lansing MX5021's quality is better. For music, they are the best. But if you are just going to watch movies and play games....... MMS460 are better as they offer sorround sound .

But I dont think he is just gonna watch movie and play games ......music will still be important and thats why I suggested MX5021. Its bass and sound quality is better than the Philips ones.


----------



## realdan (Sep 25, 2008)

might as well see them action though there are difference in recording
MMS460
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLhsMN5RGd0

Philips 2+1 100W MMS430
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOBtxfhdXSI

Logitech X-540
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CONHzwsCOts

MX - 5021
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN4JwiO4qus


----------



## mayanksharma (Sep 25, 2008)

The decision to go with 5.1 system always have to do with space. In order to truly appreciate a 5.1 system, you need the room to install and enjoy the true surround effects. 2.1 system on the hand are meant for congested rooms.
Whether its for music/movies, a typical 5.1 system always scores over a 2.1 setup. 
In the above case, MMS460 boasts 100W of power whereas MX5021 packs 90W of power! Talking about features, MX5021 definitely has the advantage being THX certified.
But thats all it got. MMS460 scores with its superb highs and tight bass response. Plus, the price is really attractive.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 25, 2008)

Get the Altec Lansing one, awesome luks sound quality everything


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

^^+1


----------



## realdan (Sep 25, 2008)

the choice will be between quality and quantity.it is a personal preference which differ from person to person


----------

